# PB Definitions - can you improve on the following?



## Eoghan (Oct 21, 2012)

*Sermon* - an exposition of scripture deriving it's authority from the doctrine of the inspiration of scripture. The text expounded should act as a summary of the sermon. Sermons make propositions both reassuring and challenging believers. The target audience is primarily the converted and secondly the unconverted to become converted. This distinction is very prominent in most sermons

*Antonym; homily* - discourse or exhortation having it's origins in the speaker. It may allude to scripture but is far more likely to use vox pop, personal anecdotes or secular authors, popular books etc... as the fulcrum on which any moral exhortation rests. Generally lacking in focus or authority, target audience is everyone. (See purpose and target audience of "inspirational music.")


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 21, 2012)

*Repentance* - the conviction that ones life is sinful before God and the resolution to live to please God relying on His grace. Frequently accompanied by restitution.
[BIBLE]2 Corinthians 7:10[/BIBLE]
[BIBLE]Luke 19:8[/BIBLE]

*Antonym; remorse* - generally feeling sorry for oneself, feelings of regret without any resolution to change or make amends. The emotions may lead to suicidal thoughts (or actions) 
[BIBLE]Mathew 27:1-10[/BIBLE]


----------



## Andres (Oct 21, 2012)

WLC 
Q. 76. What is repentance unto life?
A. Repentance unto life is a saving grace, wrought in the heart of a sinner by the Spirit and Word of God, whereby, out of the sight and sense, not only of the danger, but also of the filthiness and odiousness of his sins, and upon the apprehension of God's mercy in Christ to such as are penitent, he so grieves for and hates his sins, as that he turns from them all to God, purposing and endeavoring constantly to walk with him in all the ways of new obedience.


----------



## Andres (Oct 21, 2012)

WLC
Q. 159. How is the Word of God to be preached by those that are called thereunto?
A. They that are called to labor in the ministry of the word, are to preach sound doctrine, diligently, in season and out of season; plainly, not in the enticing words of man's wisdom, but in demonstration of the Spirit, and of power; faithfully, making known the whole counsel of God; wisely, applying themselves to the necessities and capacities of the hearers; zealously, with fervent love to God and the souls of his people; sincerely, aiming at his glory, and their conversion, edification, and salvation.

Q. 160. What is required of those that hear the word preached?
A. It is required of those that hear the word preached, that they attend upon it with diligence, preparation, and prayer; examine what they hear by the Scriptures; receive the truth with faith, love, meekness, and readiness of mind, as the Word of God; meditate, and confer of it; hide it in their hearts, and bring forth the fruit of it in their lives.


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> can you improve on the following



Probably not really what you are looking for, but it should be the possessive _its_, not the contraction_ it's_.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 21, 2012)

Edward said:


> Probably not really what you are looking for, but it should be the possessive its, not the contraction it's.



That was going to be my first suggestion, too. From that point it gets a little harder.


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2012)

VictorBravo said:


> That was going to be my first suggestion, too. From that point it gets a little harder.



I figured I'd leave useful, substantive comments to some of the theological experts around here, and just grab for the low hanging fruit.


----------

